# Aftermarket suggestions



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Check out e-bay type chevy cruze lots comes up.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ Not my #1 recommendation. Well what kind of moding are you into? VIP, Performance(auto x/ drag racing), cosmetic, or what? I'm guessing just general personalization?


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

i personally think regarding performance wise you're not going to see a huge difference. However, i noticed lots of good mpg on my cruze when i put in an intake and exhaust... getting a volt stabilizer soon which i also heard may increase some hp and mpg. I think our cars are CRUISING cars ^_^ nothing crazy like a street performance vehicle ( sti, evo, camaro, and etc.) I think IMO you should get some wheels, lower it, tint it and be done with it ^_^ maybe some audio work? its all you i guess.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

tune, wheels, intake, exhaust, fogs.
would be my order of upgrades, that short list should last you a few months at least  by then, there should be more parts/options


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> tune, wheels, intake, exhaust, fogs.
> would be my order of upgrades, that short list should last you a few months at least  by then, there should be more parts/options


yeah i have 3 of those 5 currently done. Exhaust, intake, fog lights

on my butt dyno i feel a SLIGHT horsepower but what i noticed most was the mpg factor ... its increased alot ^_^ plus it sounds nice... i should post a vid when i can.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

kevin1214 said:


> yeah i have 3 of those 5 currently done. Exhaust, intake, fog lights
> 
> on my butt dyno i feel a SLIGHT horsepower but what i noticed most was the mpg factor ... its increased alot ^_^ plus it sounds nice... i should post a vid when i can.


where did you get the intake and exhaust from? i want to get it for my 1.8L. I have fogs done and i want to get tint here this week. those two combined add 20 horsepower right? lol


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

kevin1214 said:


> yeah i have 3 of those 5 currently done. Exhaust, intake, fog lights
> 
> on my *butt dyno* i feel a SLIGHT horsepower but what i noticed most was the mpg factor ... its increased alot ^_^ plus it sounds nice... i should post a vid when i can.


...but, we have to ask, when was that *dyno* last _calibrated_ and was it calibrated for metric or SAE horsepower (ha,ha)?

...I ask because a buddy gave me a ride in his restored '70 Hemi 'Cuda, after which he said: _"...now THAT's horsepower..."_ and I had to agree, 426+ hp!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Kinmartin0789 said:


> where did you get the intake and exhaust from? i want to get it for my 1.8L. I have fogs done and i want to get tint here this week. those two combined add 20 horsepower right? lol


the injen intake makes 6hp for the 1.8 i just got a exhaust put on and it most defintly added a good soild 10hp and yea doug thorley is gonna be makin kits soon


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

catback or axle back?


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Well i have been trolling eBay 

some easy things are color coded bowtie overlays 

cruze overlay items - Get great deals on Parts Accessories items on eBay Motors!

Theres the LED door plates

cruze door plate items - Get great deals on Parts Accessories items on eBay Motors!

A few choices for aftermarket tail lights 

cruze tail items - Get great deals on Car Truck Parts, Lighting Lamps items on eBay Motors!

OEM Fog lights 

2011 CHEVROLET CRUZE FOG LAMPS - eBay (item 200559042127 end time Mar-27-11 15:15:11 PDT)

The only Grill kit that will fit properly is the E&G one, the other ones listed wont work because they are designed for the North America cruze 

2011 CHEVY CRUZE 3PC SUPER FINE MESH GRILLE GRILL E&G - eBay (item 290534517050 end time Apr-15-11 07:46:20 PDT)

The other ones like this 
GM motors CHEVY HOLDEN CRUZE raditor GRILL,GRILLES - eBay (item 290468671594 end time Mar-25-11 02:15:08 PDT)
wont work without you basically taking a hacksaw to your front bumper because the crossbar where the chevy logo is one piece on NA cars


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> tune, wheels, intake, exhaust, fogs.
> would be my order of upgrades, that short list should last you a few months at least  by then, there should be more parts/options


I would switch those around a bit since Trifecta offers custom street tuning. Get the intake and exhaust first then tune. Also OP should weigh the exhaust. The 1.8L isn't exactly a premium motor so I wouldn't bother with header back. I'd stick with just a catback for sound. 

But OP it's been said by others as well. Wait for the aftermarket to catch up to the Cruze. I went through the same thing you are when I got my first new car. I had to wait 8 months to a year almost for a good selection of aftermarket products to show up. Wait and be happier. 


Just 2 cents.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

You can buy the overlays directly from the company, GrafxWerks.com - Custom Automotive Products

Ryan is the guy over at that company, awesome customer service - quick to respond and very helpful. I'd recommend buying from him


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> I would switch those around a bit since Trifecta offers custom street tuning. Get the intake and exhaust first then tune.


True but you should purchase the cable so you get updates and reflashes when you upgrade - or live near a Trifecta "dealer" who has a cable


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Is the Trifecta for the 1.8L in the works? I'd hate to think they'd leave the tune out of the LS 6 speed manual engine. How much would this set us back?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

4piecekit said:


> Is the Trifecta for the 1.8L in the works? I'd hate to think they'd leave the tune out of the LS 6 speed manual engine. How much would this set us back?


Do a member search on here for Vince from Trifecta. They are looking for testers. I can't speak for Trifecta but usually testers get products discounted to sometimes free. He's the one to talk to though and can give you better information than me. If it were me, I would jump at the chance for that tune.


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

i think the most whp we got here was maybe 120whp. thats with all bolts on's ... intake, header, exhaust and mapping ( Tuning ). wonder if you guys can get more horsepower than us.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

kevin1214 said:


> i think the most whp we got here was maybe 120whp. thats with all bolts on's ... intake, header, exhaust and mapping ( Tuning ). wonder if you guys can get more horsepower than us.


Who is "us" and specifics please


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Who is "*us*" and specifics please


...he's in South Korea I believe.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...he's in South Korea I believe.


ahh ok makes sense now.


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

yeah i'm from seoul ^_^ we're a little more ahead of you guys on the aftermarket area. I think we had our cars starting from 2006. But we always have this competition with the DIESEL turbo Cruze's here...they pick up VERY FAST HP ..  and they have intercoolers that make the cruze's look real nice... then again any car with an intercooler looks good iMO. I think the most hp on a 1.8L i saw was 120whp thats with every bolt on with tune. Diesel's ... we'll they get 180whp **** them


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

sry for late reply doug thorley made an axle back 
1 being from the catback theirs a resonator if you take that out will sound like a honda will be loudish
the pros of the thorley its all stainless and its real stealthy looking look in my garage for the exhaust looks sick
idk if having a glass pack is a plus but it will get louder over time


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

What I did: 

1. Rims. The best deals with a trust worthy supplier is Tire Rack. Be sure to order new valve stems made for TPMS.

2. Fog lights. Ebay has some Chevy dealers selling them. I bought mine for $200 shipped. You may consider painting them white to match your car.

3. Amplified subwoofer if you have the base (no pun intended) stereo. You'll have to remove the inner door panel from one of the back doors to connect wires across one of the speakers to feed the high level audio input on your amp. Use one of the power outlet fuses (which feeds power to the cigarette lighter style outlets) for turn-on power to the amp. Supply power directly from the battery.

4. Chrome 'eyelid trim' crescent shaped chrome trim pieces that stick to the flat area of the body just below the headlight bezels. From Korea via Ebay.

If you do any of the work yourself, this should keep you busy.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Sounds nice Gritts. Can you post some pics?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...those are some _serious_ hood indentions...they functional?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...my AAR 'Cuda had a 100% functional hood air-scoop, so driving through any serious rain _also_ meant having to buy & install a _new_ air filter element everytime.

...luckily, the 6BBL and HEMI™2x4BBL used the same air filter element, so co$t wasn't too bad.


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

kevin1214 said:


> i personally think regarding performance wise you're not going to see a huge difference. However, i noticed lots of good mpg on my cruze when i put in an intake and exhaust... getting a volt stabilizer soon which i also heard may increase some hp and mpg. I think our cars are CRUISING cars ^_^ nothing crazy like a street performance vehicle ( sti, evo, camaro, and etc.) I think IMO you should get some wheels, lower it, tint it and be done with it ^_^ maybe some audio work? its all you i guess.




what is the volt stabilzer? what intake and exaust did you use?


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

Gritts said:


> What I did:
> 
> 1. Rims. The best deals with a trust worthy supplier is Tire Rack. Be sure to order new valve stems made for TPMS.
> 
> ...



i take it the radio doesnt have rca preouts for a sub or any other way of connecting it to the amp?


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

has anyone added the rs bumper covers to a base model? i found a company on ebay selling oem takeoffs im wondering if the grills and all that are the same or do you have to replace them as well? i havnt compared the two side by side yet...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...interesting question...did you check the GM part numbers for the stock and RS bumper covers? Are they different?


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

EcoCruzer said:


> Sounds nice Gritts. Can you post some pics?


When the weather gets better. Currently its dark, cold and rainy--tomorrow the weather is supposed to get worse!


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

bigblacklt1z71 said:


> i take it the radio doesnt have rca preouts for a sub or any other way of connecting it to the amp?


 
I can't be absolutely certain as I didn't take the dash apart. Info I got from other forums said no RCAs on factory unit. If anyone knows for certain please post!


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...interesting question...did you check the GM part numbers for the stock and RS bumper covers? Are they different?


the bumper covers are different but im not sure about the top two grills...also it has a lower grill which the base does not have and the fogs are different than what ive seen on ebay the crome bezel for the fogs is only like 14 bucks not sure on the rest


----------



## brbugsy (Mar 5, 2011)

How about nice hood and body kit!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

that body kit looks awful imo


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> that body kit looks awful imo


Beat me to it, I'm not sure I much care for the rims either (not bad, but not good IMHO).


----------



## CruzeBop (Mar 17, 2011)

I can see the direction their going with in that bodykit - aggressive. But personally, I like my bodykits to look more like they're part of the car, and less like add-ons. 

Just my opinion! Not to offend


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

thats ... really ugly haha


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

It looks good with the exception of the back lower part of the body kit.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

*Two Picts of my Cruze*

Couple of picts


----------

